# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3d Printed penny shooter for penny arcade game

## arcadeben

https://youtu.be/viZYW_LCyMg?t=294I make arcade games for fun and built this one before I had a 3d printer (or table saw or most other tools for this matter)More of a functional print than a pretty one - but happy with it nonetheless. Works like a charm!Have some other functional prints I used to just connect motors/drivers and hold wires in place.

----------

